# Acertar em cheio



## Bicudo

Hola, amigos

Me gustaría saber cómo puedo decir em español la expresión "Acertar em cheio". Es para una traducción de un juego electrónico. "Você acertou o número em cheio". O sea, exactamente. Tipo: ¿Dime un número de 1 a 100? Le digo: 37, luego mi amigo me dice, vaya, acertaste "em cheio", O sea, exactamente el número que él lo había elegido.

Muchas gracias,
Desde Brasil


----------



## Pinairun

Bicudo said:


> Hola, amigos
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo puedo decir em español la expresión "Acertar em cheio". Es para una traducción de un juego electrónico. "Você acertou o número em cheio". O sea, exactamente. Tipo: ¿Dime un número de 1 a 100? Le digo: 37, luego mi amigo me dice, vaya, acertaste "em cheio", O sea, exactamente el número que él lo había elegido.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Desde Brasil


 
Este es el foro de _Solo español_, pero creo que diríamos: _Acertaste de pleno/lleno._


----------



## vf2000

Acertaste en el blanco (para os hispanos hablantes o centro do alvo é branco e não negro como em alguns outros lugares)


----------



## dexterciyo

vf2000 said:


> Acertaste en el blanco (para os hispanos hablantes o centro do alvo é branco e não negro como em alguns outros lugares)



Más común es _*diste* en el blanco_.


----------



## vf2000

dexterciyo said:


> Más común es _*diste* en el blanco_.


Es verdad, "dar en el blanco". Gracias!


----------



## Naticruz

Hola, Bicudo:
 
_Dar en el blanco_ corresponde a la expresión portuguesa _Dar en el veinte_.
 
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## okporip

Bicudo said:


> Es para una traducción de un juego electrónico. "Você acertou o número em cheio".



O contexto está claro e não há nenhuma dúvida de que vão todos no caminho adequado. Só acrescento a informação de que, noutros contextos, "acertar em cheio" pode ter outro sentido:

_Perdeu a direção (do carro) e acertou em cheio no poste _[também: _acertou o poste em cheio_]. 

Obviamente, o poste não era o alvo do motorista; o sentido, aqui, é que o impacto do carro contra o poste foi frontal, direto, de grande intensidade.


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Hola, Bicudo:
> 
> _Dar en el blanco_ corresponde a la expresión portuguesa _Dar en el veinte_.
> 
> Un saludo
> ℕℂ


 
Olá Nati. Benvinda de volta, há muito que não a tinhamos por cá.
_Dar en el veinte _em português?


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Olá Nati. Benvinda de volta, há muito que não a tinhamos por cá.
> _Dar en el veinte _em português?


 
Olá, Carfer

Tenho andado no foro de ‘Só espanhol’, onde se aprende mais, embora às vezes, para diversificar, dê uma olhadela por aqui.

  A correspondência portuguesa de _dar en el blanco,_ foi escrita intencionalmente em espanhol para melhor salientar o paralelismo que tem com a expressão espanhola.

  Claro que em Portugal se dirá *dar no vinte.* Vejo que estabeleci confusão que agora fica desfeita.

Um abraço
ℕℂ


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> Olá, Carfer
> 
> Tenho andado no foro de ‘Só espanhol’, onde se aprende mais, embora às vezes, para diversificar, dê uma olhadela por aqui.
> 
> A correspondência portuguesa de _dar en el blanco,_ foi escrita intencionalmente em espanhol para melhor salientar o paralelismo que tem com a expressão espanhola.
> 
> Claro que em Portugal se dirá *dar no vinte.* Vejo que estabeleci confusão que agora fica desfeita.
> 
> Um abraço
> ℕℂ


 
Tinha calculado que fosse isso, a minha pergunta não tinha que ver com o sentido bastante óbvio. A verdade é que não conheço a expressão.


----------



## Naticruz

Carfer said:


> Tinha calculado que fosse isso, a minha pergunta não tinha que ver com o sentido bastante óbvio. A verdade é que não conheço a expressão.


 _Dar no vinte _é uma expressão bastante antiga mas, não fosse o Diabo tecê-las, consultei agora três dicionários, um deles com mais de meio século,  e todos contemplam esta expressão. Abaixo segue uma cópia do que tenho instalado no meu computador: 
 
*«vinte*
 
_numeral cardinal_
dez mais dez;
 
_substantivo masculino_
*1. *o número 20 e a quantidade representada por esse número;
 
*2. *o que, numa série, ocupa o vigésimo lugar;
 
*3. *(jogo dos paus) pau que, no jogo dos paus, vale vinte pontos; 
 
*dar no vinte* acertar, adivinhar, ganhar;
 
(Do lat. _viginti_, «id.»)
 
*© 2005 Porto Editora, Lda.»*
* *
Possivelmente tem origem no jogo dos paus, mas isto não passa de imaginação minha, alicerçada na leitura que fiz, na Internet, da descrição deste jogo.**
 
Cumprimentos
ℕℂ


----------



## Carfer

Naticruz said:


> _Dar no vinte _é uma expressão bastante antiga mas, não fosse o Diabo tecê-las, consultei agora três dicionários, um deles com mais de meio século, e todos contemplam esta expressão. Abaixo segue uma cópia do que tenho instalado no meu computador:
> 
> *«vinte*
> 
> _numeral cardinal_
> dez mais dez;
> 
> _substantivo masculino_
> *1. *o número 20 e a quantidade representada por esse número;
> 
> *2. *o que, numa série, ocupa o vigésimo lugar;
> 
> *3. *(jogo dos paus) pau que, no jogo dos paus, vale vinte pontos;
> 
> *dar no vinte* acertar, adivinhar, ganhar;
> 
> (Do lat. _viginti_, «id.»)
> 
> *© 2005 Porto Editora, Lda.»*
> 
> Possivelmente tem origem no jogo dos paus, mas isto não passa de imaginação minha, alicerçada na leitura que fiz, na Internet, da descrição deste jogo.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> ℕℂ


 
Obrigado, Nati. De facto não conhecia, apesar desse dicionário ser provavelmente tão velho como eu.


----------



## Dedu

okporip said:


> O contexto está claro e não há nenhuma dúvida de que vão todos no caminho adequado. Só acrescento a informação de que, noutros contextos, "acertar em cheio" pode ter outro sentido:
> 
> _Perdeu a direção (do carro) e acertou em cheio no poste _[também: _acertou o poste em cheio_].
> 
> Obviamente, o poste não era o alvo do motorista; o sentido, aqui, é que o impacto do carro contra o poste foi frontal, direto, de grande intensidade.




Alguém me pode dizer se neste sentido pode ser a sugestão inicial de Pinairum? _Acertó de pleno/lleno_?


----------



## dexterciyo

Dedu said:


> _Perdeu a direção (do carro) e acertou em cheio no poste [também: acertou o poste em cheio]. _
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer se neste sentido pode ser a sugestão inicial de Pinairum? _Acertó de pleno/lleno_?



Não, seria "*chocó* de lleno contra el poste" ou "*impactó* de lleno contra el poste"...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Dedu said:


> Alguém me pode dizer se neste sentido pode ser a sugestão inicial de Pinairum? _Acertó de pleno/lleno_?



Eu diria: _"Pegó de lleno con el poste"_.

Abraços.


*Edição*: X-post com o *dexterciyo*.


----------



## Carfer

Dedu said:


> Alguém me pode dizer se neste sentido pode ser a sugestão inicial de Pinairum? _Acertó de pleno/lleno_?


 
Com perdão dos nativos por me ir meter em questão da sua alçada, parece-me que sim. _'Acertar'_, neste caso, significa '_atingir_' (no sentido de dar em alguma coisa) que é o mesmo que o DRAE atribui a _'acertar_' em espanhol

*1. tr.** Dar en el punto a que se dirige algo. *_*Acertar el blanco*._

O que acham?


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Com perdão dos nativos por me ir meter em questão da sua alçada, parece-me que sim. _'Acertar'_, neste caso, significa '_atingir_' (no sentido de dar em alguma coisa) que é o mesmo que o DRAE atribui a _'acertar_' em espanhol
> 
> *1. tr.** Dar en el punto a que se dirige algo. *_*Acertar el blanco*._
> 
> O que acham?


 
Habitualmente dizemos dar* en* el blanco ou acertar* en* el blanco, com licença do dicionário


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Habitualmente dizemos dar* en* el blanco ou acertar* en* el blanco, com licença do dicionário


 
Também julgava isso, mas quem sou eu para duvidar da Real Academia?!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Também julgava isso, mas quem sou eu para duvidar da Real Academia?!



"Acertar" com o sentido de "atingir" (em espanhol) existe, sim, mas é muito pouco usada. Creio que é uma expressão em franco desuso.


----------



## dexterciyo

Carfer said:


> Com perdão dos nativos por me ir meter em questão da sua alçada, parece-me que sim. _'Acertar'_, neste caso, significa '_atingir_' (no sentido de dar em alguma coisa) que é o mesmo que o DRAE atribui a _'acertar_' em espanhol
> 
> *1. tr.** Dar en el punto a que se dirige algo. *_*Acertar el blanco*._
> 
> O que acham?



Noutra situação, pode utilizar o verbo _acertar_ nesse sentido, mas eu acho que aqui não.



> _Perdeu a direção do carro e acertou em cheio no poste._
> 
> _Perdió la dirección del coche y *acertó* de lleno en el poste_



Esto não seria muito apropriado no espanhol, pois poderia entender-se que o poste era o alvo do motorista. 

Além dos já mencionados, valeria também o verbo "dar".


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Esto não seria muito apropriado no espanhol, pois poderia entender-se que o poste era o alvo do motorista.


 
Mas em português, nesta mesma frase, também não muito. Ou melhor, pode-se dizer, isso pode, mas, dito assim, eu encontro-lhe uma razoável carga de ironia.


----------

